# Captain Action action?



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

I just got a email that Captain Action is here and my order was mailed out this morning. I can't wait to pick up that bad boy Monday morning...


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm waiting for mine. Should be here soon! :woohoo:

RK


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Started shipping today, all should be out by Monday at the latest!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

What color is the kit molded in? Blue would be nice but not that dark metallic blue the original was molded in!!! Gary


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

That's great news!


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

I got mine this morning, kit #0439, it would be nice to get #1000! I may get a couple more, I may get lucky like with the square box Dr.J's. Poster offer inside & a contest offer on back to boot :thumbsup:, I can't wait to see the space pod next month!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Nosferatu said:


> I got mine this morning, kit #0439, it would be nice to get #1000! I may get a couple more, I may get lucky like with the square box Dr.J's. Poster offer inside & a contest offer on back to boot :thumbsup:, I can't wait to see the space pod next month!


Space Pod should be June from the way things look. Kit number 1000 is still sitting here up for grabs, hint hint.....


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

spindrift said:


> What color is the kit molded in? Blue would be nice but not that dark metallic blue the original was molded in!!! Gary


It is dark blue, fairly close to the original, but no metallic.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I wish the alternate head was based on the actual Ideal doll. 
The one they have looks like Robin Williams.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

"Nanu! Nanu!"


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Shazbot!


----------



## doombuggy69 (Nov 5, 2002)

Mine arrived today too...Kit #0063! :woohoo: Hooray! Thanks Frank! You're the Best!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Got mine yesterday, #0026.

Thank-you Moebius! :dude:

RK


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

does anyone has the original CA figure?
if so, are you still getting the CA model?

i have an original CA figure and i'm debating whether i "need" the model?

any comments?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,if the original you have is unbuilt,leave it like that,buy this one and build it.If the one you have is built,still buy this one which is still sealed in his box.Either ways,if you're a fan of Captain Action,you just have to buy it,just the same.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i'm sorry. what i meant was i have the original Action Figure.
one of the reasons the original Model did not sell very well in the 60's( i heard ) is because the Action Figure was out at the same time. if that makes sense......


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Apparently, the reason was reported to be because kids would rather be able to play with CA rather than build a static CA.

Chris.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> Apparently, the reason was reported to be because kids would rather be able to play with CA rather than build a static CA.
> 
> Chris.


It went further than that I think. Even though IDEAL marketed CA with several of his own custom vehicles/playsets and a custom "Bad Guy" to fight against - 99% of the kids who were into that line were into it because of the Superhero characters that Captain Action could _become_. The Captain himself was just a mannequin - and mannequins ain't got no personality. I was a 10 year-old Aurora figure kit-building maniac when the line came out and I actually had the CA Batman and Captain America costume sets but they were worn by my G.I. Joe - I never even needed the CA action figure for that purpose. When Aurora released the model kit, I, too, just sort of thought "What the ...? Who wants a kit of a _mannequin?" _

That said, as an _adult_ Aurora collector - I pe-ordered several of these and anxiously await their arrival.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Received my Captain Action...number 0065...Wednesday afternoon. TO THE GLUE, BOY WONDER!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I waiting to get mine from Cultvman


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I ordered mine from Doll-Hobby so I guess they would be on their way!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I have two coming as soon as Frank gets them out. One builder and one keeper. Are we going to keep track of the numbers like the Jekyll kits?


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

again....if i have the action figure, why would i want the model?

i want someone to talk me into buying it................

( pretty lame, huh? )


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

If you collect toys, this is a limited run of 1000 kits. That's the best I have for you.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

JohnGuard said:


> again....if i have the action figure, why would i want the model?
> 
> i want someone to talk me into buying it................
> 
> ( pretty lame, huh? )


If you are not going to enjoy building it, then no, don't buy one. I can't sculpt but I enjoy taking a box of scattered plastic pieces and creating a sculpture from them. That, I can do. I've gotten a lot better at hiding seams and painting the more I build. And I always strive to do better with each kit. It's a challenge for myself. 

I have many Batman action figures, but I'd still buy a Batman kit if one became available because I'd enjoy building it.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

JohnGuard said:


> again....if i have the action figure, why would i want the model?


If you're not a kit builder, why are you here? I'm curious.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

good question...


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i am a kit builder!
i have pre ordered the Seaview, tons of Polar Lights models, cars, Aurora and much more.
been building models since i was 10.
even i cant figure out why i'm not excited about a Captain Action model.
i was hoping for a different perspective on why i need to get the Mobius figure.
maybe the box art is a good enough reason even if i never build the kit.
i'm a big CA fan, i has Batman, Superan and Captain America originals.
you guys think a static model next to the Action figure would be cool?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

JohnGuard said:


> i am a kit builder!
> i have pre ordered the Seaview, tons of Polar Lights models, cars, Aurora and much more.
> been building models since i was 10.
> even i cant figure out why i'm not excited about a Captain Action model.
> ...


Absolutely! If you're a CA fan, I don't know why you wouldn't want the model kit. Maybe even the vintage comic book! Depends on how much a "completist" you are.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!
I CANT HELP MYSELF!
i ordered one!
now that i ordered it.I CANT WAIT!
CAPTAIN ACTION RULES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

JohnGuard said:


> DAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!
> I CANT HELP MYSELF!
> i ordered one!
> now that i ordered it.I CANT WAIT!
> CAPTAIN ACTION RULES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL! That's _funny_. Just like a kid at Christmas.


----------

